

Amazon to sell used ebooks - CorsairSanglot
http://www.cnet.com.au/amazon-to-sell-used-ebooks-339343238.htm

======
mminer
The article doesn't confirm that Amazon is actually planning to sell used
ebooks, only that they were awarded a patent to do so. I hope that they do
facilitate this someday — the lack of resale value with digital goods is
concerning — but how could it be in their interests to do so? Anyone care to
play devil's advocate and explain how this could lead to increased revenue
over only selling new ebooks (which presumably they get a significant cut of)?
I want to believe.

